# My Take on the Restricted Space/Budget Shop.



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*The Space and the Tool List*

*When we bought* a winter home in Green Valley AZ. in 2007 it didn't take me long to realize that I couldn't spend half of the year without a shop. The problems were that there wasn't any space for one except the semi-enclosed carport and it's hard to justify the price of "two of everything" good quality tools.

This blog is about the solution I arrived at. For starters here's the space I had to work with.










*The bench is 26" x 8'* and the cabinet behind it is 30" x 8'. There is a 30" square area behind the cabinet that houses a mobile tool caddy. The DC takes up 30" x 4'. Total is fifty-three square feet. The little building behind the cabinet and the DC is the laundry room.










*The other side* has a small lumber storage area and a couple of saw horses. They take up about 20 square feet. You can still park two cars in the carport.










*In the laundry room* I have a 6' x 6' marquetry shop. The total occupied space with tools put away is 109 square feet.

*The stationary tools* I have are:

Table Saw, Drill Press, Lathe, Disc Sander, Belt Sander, Jointer, Planer, Horizontal Boring Machine, Bandsaw, Compressor, Thickness Sander, Marquetry Press and of course my Chevalet de Marqueterie. They are all good quality tools.

*The drawers have* a number of hand and power tools and in general I can make anything here that I can in my much bigger, much more expensive shop at home.

I may have as much as $2500 invested here but I don't think so.

Gotta run, I have a tee time but next post I'll start showing you the tools.

Thanks for looking in.

Paul


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Space and the Tool List*
> 
> *When we bought* a winter home in Green Valley AZ. in 2007 it didn't take me long to realize that I couldn't spend half of the year without a shop. The problems were that there wasn't any space for one except the semi-enclosed carport and it's hard to justify the price of "two of everything" good quality tools.
> 
> ...


That's a great space Paul. Surely you don't plan on filling it up with a car do you?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Space and the Tool List*
> 
> *When we bought* a winter home in Green Valley AZ. in 2007 it didn't take me long to realize that I couldn't spend half of the year without a shop. The problems were that there wasn't any space for one except the semi-enclosed carport and it's hard to justify the price of "two of everything" good quality tools.
> 
> ...


Two shops to keep neat and clean! Poor Paul, lol.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Space and the Tool List*
> 
> *When we bought* a winter home in Green Valley AZ. in 2007 it didn't take me long to realize that I couldn't spend half of the year without a shop. The problems were that there wasn't any space for one except the semi-enclosed carport and it's hard to justify the price of "two of everything" good quality tools.
> 
> ...


*Paul*, your shop away from home is a grand little shop and I know that you must enjoy it very much.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Space and the Tool List*
> 
> *When we bought* a winter home in Green Valley AZ. in 2007 it didn't take me long to realize that I couldn't spend half of the year without a shop. The problems were that there wasn't any space for one except the semi-enclosed carport and it's hard to justify the price of "two of everything" good quality tools.
> 
> ...


Looks like a first class setup. I know what you mean about not being able to spend half of the year without a shop. I wouldn't wish that on anyone. Before I built my current shop I also worked out of a carport for nearly two years…I guess we just make do with what we have at the time. It is not the shop that creates..but it is the person.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Space and the Tool List*
> 
> *When we bought* a winter home in Green Valley AZ. in 2007 it didn't take me long to realize that I couldn't spend half of the year without a shop. The problems were that there wasn't any space for one except the semi-enclosed carport and it's hard to justify the price of "two of everything" good quality tools.
> 
> ...


Paul,
One of the realities of a good woodworker is to have a good workshop however I agree with Greg's… It is not the shop that creates..but it is the person. and to me… you are the person who have the shop that creates wonderful marquetry that in my honest opinion… you can create more than your shop capabilities like doing tools of your own style, shipbuilding, and much more. Keep it up and looking ahead to find out what tools you have in those drawers.

Hope someone will follow your woodworking way.
God bless,


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *The Space and the Tool List*
> 
> *When we bought* a winter home in Green Valley AZ. in 2007 it didn't take me long to realize that I couldn't spend half of the year without a shop. The problems were that there wasn't any space for one except the semi-enclosed carport and it's hard to justify the price of "two of everything" good quality tools.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Mega dittos on Bert's comments. You demostrate something my Dad told me years ago: "It's not so much the tools you have as what you do with the tools you have." I admire your talent and creativity. You continue to be an inspiration to me personally. Thank you for the time you spend in posting your projects and sharing your accomplishments.


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Space and the Tool List*
> 
> *When we bought* a winter home in Green Valley AZ. in 2007 it didn't take me long to realize that I couldn't spend half of the year without a shop. The problems were that there wasn't any space for one except the semi-enclosed carport and it's hard to justify the price of "two of everything" good quality tools.
> 
> ...


I can't believe you are down south missing all this wonderful wind and rain
God, retirement is a long ways away for me. 
Enjoy yours to the fullest


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Space and the Tool List*
> 
> *When we bought* a winter home in Green Valley AZ. in 2007 it didn't take me long to realize that I couldn't spend half of the year without a shop. The problems were that there wasn't any space for one except the semi-enclosed carport and it's hard to justify the price of "two of everything" good quality tools.
> 
> ...


You are living MY dream, you live in a beautiful place in Canada and spend your winter in Arizona. People have asked why we do not go south ? I would like to get away from the cold, THE BIG question is what to do for 6 months ? You have answered that. Keep posting your work, we enjoy it very much ! Thanks


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *The Space and the Tool List*
> 
> *When we bought* a winter home in Green Valley AZ. in 2007 it didn't take me long to realize that I couldn't spend half of the year without a shop. The problems were that there wasn't any space for one except the semi-enclosed carport and it's hard to justify the price of "two of everything" good quality tools.
> 
> ...


What a great little shop!! I wish I had one like this in Florida!!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*The Beating Heart of the Shop*

*There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.

I was for most of my life one of the "pros" who have all the tools and looked down my nose at multi-function tools in general and ShopSmith in particular.

*I was wrong*. If you can justify the money and have the space, fine, you don't need to consider them and can go on in blissful ignorance as I did but when the time comes that space and budget demand creative solutions, it is time to give them a look.

*Well I gave* ShopSmith a look and now I'm like a reformed smoker. You can't stop me from singing their praises. At this point I have to bring up the other institution, Craigslist. ShopSmith makes very high quality tools for what they are and unfortunately new they just aren't in the budget that I'm talking about here. Enter CL.

*Remember that 30" x 8' cabinet* in my carport shop? Well here it is open to expose the machine that makes the whole thing possible. You can also see the "built in" spot for my HF compressor.

*This is a 1993* ShopSmith Mark V 510. It is like new. I got it on Craigslist for $800 with the bandsaw and jointer special purpose tools (SS's term for add on tools that drop into place and run off the main unit's powerhead).










*This machine* is a good tablesaw, an excellent lathe,a very good drill press, a disc sander with amazing side benefits and a first class horizontal boring machine.

*Next space* is the 30" square area at the end of the cabinet. It houses the cart that carries the jointer, belt sander, planer and bandsaw. All these tools simply and very quickly drop into place and are driven by the powerhead.










*The drawers hold* lathe and bandsaw accessories. All of these pieces came from Craigslist and cost far less than new prices.










*I would be remiss* if I didn't add another fine but much maligned institution, Harbor Freight to my list of benefactors. There are real jewels among the chaff in that store and for the woodworker on a budget, particularly one who won't be putting tools to "commercial" use, they are a real resource.

*This is my DC*, a modified HF model that all LJ's know well. It is an amazing value.









*For those familiar *with ShopSmith, we're about done, but for those of you who want to see how all this works, here are some pictures of the shop in action.

*The Planer*









*The Jointer*









*The Band Saw*










*The Drill Press*, Nice table










*The Lathe*









*The Horizontal Boring Machine*










*The Table Saw*










*The Drum Sander*










*The Belt Sander*










*Sorry I don't have* a photo of the disc sander in service but suffice to say that it goes on where the table saw blade goes and benefits from the extendable quill in the headstock and the multi-adjustable table to perform things my stationary Delta at home can't touch.

*So this is the beating heart *around which my very small, low budget shop away from home revolves.

*If you are short of space and cash* but you want a quality shop that can turn out anything the big boys can, get on the computer and start looking on CL for a ShopSmith near you.

Incidentally, I have no connection with any of the organizations above. I just tells it like I sees it.

*Hope this will help some of you* have more woodworking fun for less.

Thanks for dropping in.

Paul


----------



## jackthelab (Jan 10, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


Nice read - I enjoyed reading about the aspects of the shop. Nothing wrong with Shopsmith machines as far as I am concerned. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


Wow Paul looks like you really make the shop smith work for you and it really saves a ton of space.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


I am extremely interested in the process you went into modifying your HF Dust Collector


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


i certainly agree with paul here, and i use to feel that way about a shop smith, but i am reformed…its amazing with what can be done with this equipment…thanks paul , this was a great post and will help those who dont have the larger tools…good post


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


Amazing bit of kit…


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


Top shelf all the way around Paul.
And your projects speak for themselves.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


And any tool snobs out there that think you have to have all the bells and whistles…...check out Paul's amazing projects! Thanks for posting this, Paul


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


Paul that S/S is an amasing tool(s) you are just too organised )
Dio you save all your small project for the holiday home??
Cheers mate great set up you've made, a "thinking"man allways gets his head around these things :: ))


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


Hey Paul - thoroughly enjoyed this post - always like to see ways to merge ingenuity, budget and space! Is the drum sander a Shop Smith option or your original design?

Thanks for sharing!

Jeff


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


*JL7*, That's mine. You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/57158


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


Paul,
Amazing ingenuity! Words that can describe you and yourshop…. Innovation, Resourcefulness, Creativity, Shipkeeping, and Rigidity…. All of this I can see in you with yourshop. Probably more ….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


Wow! Absolutely wow! I'm a believer, well done and excellent shop setup!


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


Ya big showoff…................(nice)


----------



## wuzfuzde (Feb 22, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


you know some day I am going to see one of your post and say--hey i can do better than that… yea-- that just ain't going to happen …
fine post but only what we come to expect from you..
.as a closing thought as you roast in Az.--it snowed last nite here in the rust bowl….be well 
ME


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


*Paul*, you have spoken words of wisdom in this post. It's a very nice shop away from home.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


Very nice Paul.
You know I have coveted your SS for quite some time now. For most of us, it would be just perfect. Didn't you 'rebuild' or at least 'recondition' this machine when you got it?

But I would think that I could hand you some Fisher Price tools and you would produce really quality work. You got skills.

Steve


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


Good planning, Paul. I must do more with my 7' x 18' garage. Just wish it wasn't so cold in winter.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


The newer Shopsmiths are good, the older ones can be less expensive, I bought mine for $250, and
had to do a little work on it. The newer double bearing quill is a must if you are serious about lathe work,
drilling, or a drum sander. The older jointer had too many adjustment problems, so I bought an older
Delta 6" jointer for $50 and rebuilt it. Aside from having to work around the small table saw table it is
a good unit. One of the reasons the used ones are available to cheap is not their quality, but usually they
were bought because someone saw a demo and bought them, then stored them away and never used
them.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul, I have to agree with you about Shopsmith. I've never heard a bad work about Shopsmith, and it sure looks like a quality machine and it really is versatile and a great space saver.

I have a combi woodworking machine with 5 functions, a table saw with a slider, a planer/jointer, a shaper (rarely used) and a mortiser. It comes from Belgium and is an economy priced machine at less than half the price of similar machines in the medium quality range. I have had it for 15 years now and I have only had to replace one inexpensive electrical part so far. I can't say it does anything extremely well, but good enough for my modest needs. However, its main appeal is that it saves so much valuable space in my rather small, cramped shop.

I always wonder why more hobby woodworkers don't go for a similar solution, but I can't remember ever seeing one in any of the shops posted on LJ and I find this a bit strange, especially when so many (including myself) are always griping about having too little space.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


Paul:

That's an amazing shop! I especially like your drum sander.

I have a shopsmith here in my 194 sq ft Gainesville 1/2 garage space. It provides far more capability than any other collection of small tools.

I purchased my Shopsmith in '83. Back then it was the basic model 500. Thru the years I have performed many upgrades to the point where it is now a Power Pro model 520. I will soon upgrade again with the double tilt mechanism which will make it a MK 7. Kudos to Shopsmith for supporting the older machines and making it possible to upgrade.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


*Steve*, Actually The SS in these photos was as new when I got it. The one you are thinking of is an older one that I bought because it came with the planer and belt sander. I kept the planer and sander and refurbished and resold the SS itself, making the two special purpose tools almost free.

*Gus* ShopSmith has a quill upgrade kit for the older single quill machines that brings them right up to date. You can also upgrade via either the new or ebay route to the 510 or 520 table system that makes your table saw table over 6 feet wide.

*8iowa*You are absolutely right to commend SS for keeping these machines young by maintaining support both in parts and service.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


I sort of figured from your last entry that you had to have a Shop Smith in there somewhere. Good idea!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


I started out using a SS. I still have it in the shop, and while it doesn't get the use it did, it still is reassuring just knowing it's there when I need it.

I bought it new, along with most of the available accessories and add ons. I think it was like $6,000.00 all said. But, it paid itself off very quickly and was what eventually lead me to open a cabinet shop.

I did build a ton of stuff with it. And I have no bad comments about them.

Lee


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


Yes Lee, they are certainly worth the dollars if you can justify the expense but they are not cheap. On the other hand all the SS stuff I have has cost me less than $1500. There's lots out there, you just have to find something nearby or the shipping will kill you.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


I have two 10ERs and one Mark 5. I agree with your assessment of all the functions. I think the it functions worst as a table though.
I have always heard good things about the ShopSmith planer. As I recall it has a DC motor that drives the feed rollers and it has an infinitely adjustable feed rate unlike most planers with only one or two speeds. Is that correct?
I have also seen a few SS planers on ebay as standalone machines and the usually sell in the 4-500 dollar range.

Sweet setup you have there.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


*SASmith*, You're right about the planer and it is worlds better than the majority of the table top models.
I also have a 10ER one year younger than me (It's a '50, I'm a '49 model) at my home shop and I use it a lot even with all the stand alones I have there.

The planer is around $1200 plus or minus new as a SPT, more as a stand alone (SS calls it a Pro Planer).


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


Wow Paul, this is a fantastic article and so very true in regards to what a Shopsmith can do for you with limited space. Years ago I "upgraded" to a Jet table saw and sold my Shopsmith. Don't get me wrong, I do like my table saw, but I sure do miss my SS so many times. Sure wish I hadn't sold it. May go back on CL and see what I can find. It is about the best built and most universal shop tool that there is.

Keep on pumping out the fantastic projects that you do and enjoy the sunshine in AZ.

\Gene


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


I love my shopsmith…I went from nothing to a full shop for $2,000! Nearly new…great blog paul!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


I bought my ShopSmith new in '82. Put a lot of hours on it and built lots of projects. A couple years ago I bought a cabinet table saw and thought I was putting the ShopSmith into retirement.

Then last year, I needed a replacement bearing. It was then I realized how much I relied on my ShopSmith. The drill press, disc sander lathe are still key tools in my shop.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


I guess that when I was watching "Norn" and if he had shop smith as a sponser? Bet they would have sold a bunch more? My poverty pocket book finds me w/ Grizzly and HF. My rational was if I get better I can afford to buy better tools? I check the local Craigs list and ebay. Would be better if I lived closer to a metropolis.

You show me it is the man not the tools or a big shop.

Thanks


----------



## SnowFrog (Jun 6, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


I have just recently been made aware of the SS. I must admit I am impressed by the versatility. I very often scan creig's list and other such site for tools and I must admit I have never seen any mention of them. Maybe they never got here in Canada.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


I want one of those suckers now!


----------



## secureplay (Jun 3, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


I have a Shopsmith 500 - I think the table size for the 510 or 520 makes a big difference for the table saw - the 500 table is pretty small. Other than that, it is hard to compete with the range of tools and flexibility at the price.


----------



## OverkillBill (Mar 4, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


Great stuff! I'm just starting out with the SS. Did you make the drumsander dc pipes? Could you decscribe how the drum sander preforms?
I'm looking to build something similar (to drum sander)

Thanks


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


Welcome to LJ's Bill. 
You can find lots of info on my drum sander here in my blog. It works very well.
I'm thinking of adding a video about the feed technique and easy drum changes.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


Now you tell me! Where were you years ago when I started setting up my shop.


----------



## Lee75 (May 13, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


I know this is an old blog entry, but I'm new to the forum and to Shopsmith. For all practical purposes, I'm new to woodworking as well. I'm getting a Shopsmith next weekend, and would love to duplicate your 8' x 30" cabinet. I can see some of the details in the photo, but do you by chance have a plan, or at least some photos from other angles inside the cabinet. I'm interested in how it's framed at front and sides, and also in the door construction. Thanks, Paul.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


It's very basic Lee. Because it gets its strength from being fastened to the wall there isn't much framing. I'm in BC right now so I can't go out and take pics but as I remember the ends are screwed to studs and the top is screwed down to a strip of plywood or a 2×4 along the wall and a plywood strip along the front to keep it from sagging. The ends may have a plywood doubler supporting the top. The doors are just 3/4" plywood with about 3" plywood frames inside to keep them flat. It takes very little to make this rigid and strong because it a box and it is anchored to a wall. It is rock solid.


----------



## Lee75 (May 13, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much, Paul! I think I can sort that out. I hadn't really considered fastening to the wall, but that would definitely give it extra strength.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Beating Heart of the Shop*
> 
> *There are two institutions* to be given credit for how well I have been able to equip my shop for so little money and in so little space. They cannot be separated. They are ShopSmith and Craigslist.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that you are having a health problem Paul. I hope you will not continue to be plagued by this problem and that you are well now or at least recovering well.

I would gladly replace my relatively inexpensive Euro combi machine with your Shop Smith with all of it's accessories any day if that were at all possible. It must sadden you to part with such a great tool. I doubt you will have any trouble selling it. All you have to do is show them photos of the many wondrous projects you have done with it!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*What Can You Turn Out in a Shop on the Cheap?*

*All of the stationary stuff* that I described in the last post cost around $1500 or less with a little shrewd horse trading and not really a lot of looking on CL. I said that my investment might be as high as $2500. The rest is all standard stuff like drills, sanders routers, grinder etc. and far too boring to go into. The main gist here is that you can do it with quality tools and still not spend a fortune. Maybe more importantly, it needn't take up a lot of space.

The ShopSmith comes with very good casters that lift and lower and it is very easy to move around . The SPT cart is on casters and of course so is the HF DC. I can set up in a minute or so and put things away just as easily. There is no feeling of "Oh I have to drag all that stuff out" at all.

*As for the quality* that you can achieve in this space on this budget, I'd say you'd be hard pressed to tell which of my projects were made here and which at the big shop at home. And incidentally, the most highly rated project I have posted since I joined the site (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/37820 ), while built at my home shop was done almost entirely with the old 1950 ShopSmith 10ER (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/38909) and a router.

*I've never been* a believer in the high end tools. I have no problem with those who love them. They just aren't worth it to me. I think that the quality has to be in the hands of the craftsman and if it's there, he can produce fine results with less than fine tools. If it's not there, the finest tools money can buy won't improve his quality much at all. Why do I feel like I shouldn't have said that?

*Anyway this is a wrap*. I hope I have helped in some way to get some of you into better organization and better tools for your space and budget.

Thanks for looking in

Paul


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *What Can You Turn Out in a Shop on the Cheap?*
> 
> *All of the stationary stuff* that I described in the last post cost around $1500 or less with a little shrewd horse trading and not really a lot of looking on CL. I said that my investment might be as high as $2500. The rest is all standard stuff like drills, sanders routers, grinder etc. and far too boring to go into. The main gist here is that you can do it with quality tools and still not spend a fortune. Maybe more importantly, it needn't take up a lot of space.
> 
> ...


Was a great journey that you took us on… I also agree that the tools have to be good quality… not just the most expensive…


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *What Can You Turn Out in a Shop on the Cheap?*
> 
> *All of the stationary stuff* that I described in the last post cost around $1500 or less with a little shrewd horse trading and not really a lot of looking on CL. I said that my investment might be as high as $2500. The rest is all standard stuff like drills, sanders routers, grinder etc. and far too boring to go into. The main gist here is that you can do it with quality tools and still not spend a fortune. Maybe more importantly, it needn't take up a lot of space.
> 
> ...


That is one sweeeeeeeeeet looking Shorsmith in the link you posted!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *What Can You Turn Out in a Shop on the Cheap?*
> 
> *All of the stationary stuff* that I described in the last post cost around $1500 or less with a little shrewd horse trading and not really a lot of looking on CL. I said that my investment might be as high as $2500. The rest is all standard stuff like drills, sanders routers, grinder etc. and far too boring to go into. The main gist here is that you can do it with quality tools and still not spend a fortune. Maybe more importantly, it needn't take up a lot of space.
> 
> ...


thank you paul , i loved your blog on all of this, it sure inspires to do good with the tools we have , and you gave some good advice…yep…now its time to tee i bet…...grab a cold one, get the golf cart motored up and hit the green….........


----------



## dspahn (Nov 19, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *What Can You Turn Out in a Shop on the Cheap?*
> 
> *All of the stationary stuff* that I described in the last post cost around $1500 or less with a little shrewd horse trading and not really a lot of looking on CL. I said that my investment might be as high as $2500. The rest is all standard stuff like drills, sanders routers, grinder etc. and far too boring to go into. The main gist here is that you can do it with quality tools and still not spend a fortune. Maybe more importantly, it needn't take up a lot of space.
> 
> ...


The first link in the post isn't working for me….


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *What Can You Turn Out in a Shop on the Cheap?*
> 
> *All of the stationary stuff* that I described in the last post cost around $1500 or less with a little shrewd horse trading and not really a lot of looking on CL. I said that my investment might be as high as $2500. The rest is all standard stuff like drills, sanders routers, grinder etc. and far too boring to go into. The main gist here is that you can do it with quality tools and still not spend a fortune. Maybe more importantly, it needn't take up a lot of space.
> 
> ...


I enjoyed the series.
Like stumpy said above that is an amazing shopsmith in the above link.
I wish I had a speed reducer for mine like that one.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *What Can You Turn Out in a Shop on the Cheap?*
> 
> *All of the stationary stuff* that I described in the last post cost around $1500 or less with a little shrewd horse trading and not really a lot of looking on CL. I said that my investment might be as high as $2500. The rest is all standard stuff like drills, sanders routers, grinder etc. and far too boring to go into. The main gist here is that you can do it with quality tools and still not spend a fortune. Maybe more importantly, it needn't take up a lot of space.
> 
> ...


I never imagined a shopsmith doing all that.

The first link to you project is not working. The closing parentheses is part of the URL:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/37820)
it should be: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/37820


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *What Can You Turn Out in a Shop on the Cheap?*
> 
> *All of the stationary stuff* that I described in the last post cost around $1500 or less with a little shrewd horse trading and not really a lot of looking on CL. I said that my investment might be as high as $2500. The rest is all standard stuff like drills, sanders routers, grinder etc. and far too boring to go into. The main gist here is that you can do it with quality tools and still not spend a fortune. Maybe more importantly, it needn't take up a lot of space.
> 
> ...


I'd call that a Double-Oops. Paul, consider making use of the link button above, it makes the read easier on the eyes.  And thanks for taking us on this journey of your workshop.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *What Can You Turn Out in a Shop on the Cheap?*
> 
> *All of the stationary stuff* that I described in the last post cost around $1500 or less with a little shrewd horse trading and not really a lot of looking on CL. I said that my investment might be as high as $2500. The rest is all standard stuff like drills, sanders routers, grinder etc. and far too boring to go into. The main gist here is that you can do it with quality tools and still not spend a fortune. Maybe more importantly, it needn't take up a lot of space.
> 
> ...


The link is fixed.

*Rance*, I'd love to. How? You can PM me.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *What Can You Turn Out in a Shop on the Cheap?*
> 
> *All of the stationary stuff* that I described in the last post cost around $1500 or less with a little shrewd horse trading and not really a lot of looking on CL. I said that my investment might be as high as $2500. The rest is all standard stuff like drills, sanders routers, grinder etc. and far too boring to go into. The main gist here is that you can do it with quality tools and still not spend a fortune. Maybe more importantly, it needn't take up a lot of space.
> 
> ...


Quality balanced with value is a winner for me too. It amazes me that there are those that will spend so much more for Festools for example. Sure they are nice tools but does it really make any difference. Tools don't make the project, the guys using them does. I like how you think Paul.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Garage to Shop in 2 1/2 Minutes*

*This is a fun* little video I've been meaning to do for a while now. It is what I do every morning (with slight variations) when I'm in Green Valley. In this case I needed the belt sander first but it could just as easily have been the bandsaw or one of the other SPT's. I always set up the SS for table saw when I first pull it out. That accounts for a couple of extra moves in this case.




  






*I was going* to do another one when I put it all away tonight but you can just run this one in reverse and imagine me sweeping up under the SS for a minute or two. The one thing that SS is bad at is dust collection on the TS. The dust collector gets the fines but a fair bit of the heavier sawdust escapes. .... no big deal.

Thanks for Looking in

Paul


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Garage to Shop in 2 1/2 Minutes*
> 
> *This is a fun* little video I've been meaning to do for a while now. It is what I do every morning (with slight variations) when I'm in Green Valley. In this case I needed the belt sander first but it could just as easily have been the bandsaw or one of the other SPT's. I always set up the SS for table saw when I first pull it out. That accounts for a couple of extra moves in this case.
> 
> ...


Shopsmiths are great! Yours seemed to roll really easy…do you have the upgraded wheels?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Garage to Shop in 2 1/2 Minutes*
> 
> *This is a fun* little video I've been meaning to do for a while now. It is what I do every morning (with slight variations) when I'm in Green Valley. In this case I needed the belt sander first but it could just as easily have been the bandsaw or one of the other SPT's. I always set up the SS for table saw when I first pull it out. That accounts for a couple of extra moves in this case.
> 
> ...


looks like you have it down to a science…your legs are looking pretty buff there paul, lots of walking the green huh…i have to say watching you move and do all you did, made my back hurt…lol…i will never take a good back for granite , thanks for the morning walk…


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Garage to Shop in 2 1/2 Minutes*
> 
> *This is a fun* little video I've been meaning to do for a while now. It is what I do every morning (with slight variations) when I'm in Green Valley. In this case I needed the belt sander first but it could just as easily have been the bandsaw or one of the other SPT's. I always set up the SS for table saw when I first pull it out. That accounts for a couple of extra moves in this case.
> 
> ...


Paul,

I have to admire the innovation and effort it takes to do what I know you can do, with a Shopsmith and the limited resources you have in Arizona. To me that says dedication to the craft and working with what is available. I love it. In my life I have worked out of closets, carports, garages, borrowed buildings, whatever I could find to help me do what I wanted to do. I gave away my Shopsmith many years ago, because I found it frustrating to try to change over to different tools, yet I know that it CAN be a very versatile machine for someone in a limited space. I preferred to have dedicated machines for various functions and worked to that end and I will say I am grateful for the privilege of having that situation. I totally appreciate the thought that went in to having 2 locations for continuing your woodworking passion. I am faced with something like that right now as my wife and I are planning a cross country RV trip and I am wondering what I am going to do on the way? I joked about taking up whittling again. Hey maybe I can come visit you when we come through Arizona. Nahhh you'll probably be back in Canada.


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Garage to Shop in 2 1/2 Minutes*
> 
> *This is a fun* little video I've been meaning to do for a while now. It is what I do every morning (with slight variations) when I'm in Green Valley. In this case I needed the belt sander first but it could just as easily have been the bandsaw or one of the other SPT's. I always set up the SS for table saw when I first pull it out. That accounts for a couple of extra moves in this case.
> 
> ...


Man you're just to dammed organised Paul 
I can see why it's no problem for you to play in your "winter over" shop, guess we wouldn't have expected anything less form you mate, well done
Cheers
Pete

BTW: great video really enjoyed a peep so to speak


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Garage to Shop in 2 1/2 Minutes*
> 
> *This is a fun* little video I've been meaning to do for a while now. It is what I do every morning (with slight variations) when I'm in Green Valley. In this case I needed the belt sander first but it could just as easily have been the bandsaw or one of the other SPT's. I always set up the SS for table saw when I first pull it out. That accounts for a couple of extra moves in this case.
> 
> ...


Paul,

You have it down to a science! Something to be said about a tool that does it all in the hands of a master.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Garage to Shop in 2 1/2 Minutes*
> 
> *This is a fun* little video I've been meaning to do for a while now. It is what I do every morning (with slight variations) when I'm in Green Valley. In this case I needed the belt sander first but it could just as easily have been the bandsaw or one of the other SPT's. I always set up the SS for table saw when I first pull it out. That accounts for a couple of extra moves in this case.
> 
> ...


It takes me longer to turn the lights on and figure out what I am going to do and I just hope the Elfs didn't make some changes over night .


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Garage to Shop in 2 1/2 Minutes*
> 
> *This is a fun* little video I've been meaning to do for a while now. It is what I do every morning (with slight variations) when I'm in Green Valley. In this case I needed the belt sander first but it could just as easily have been the bandsaw or one of the other SPT's. I always set up the SS for table saw when I first pull it out. That accounts for a couple of extra moves in this case.
> 
> ...


Sweet set-up Paul. I wish I could wear shorts in the winter!

*Ken* Two good alternatives for an RV would be scroll sawing and figure carving.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Garage to Shop in 2 1/2 Minutes*
> 
> *This is a fun* little video I've been meaning to do for a while now. It is what I do every morning (with slight variations) when I'm in Green Valley. In this case I needed the belt sander first but it could just as easily have been the bandsaw or one of the other SPT's. I always set up the SS for table saw when I first pull it out. That accounts for a couple of extra moves in this case.
> 
> ...


What an efficient setup Paul  But wait, where's the Chevy?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Garage to Shop in 2 1/2 Minutes*
> 
> *This is a fun* little video I've been meaning to do for a while now. It is what I do every morning (with slight variations) when I'm in Green Valley. In this case I needed the belt sander first but it could just as easily have been the bandsaw or one of the other SPT's. I always set up the SS for table saw when I first pull it out. That accounts for a couple of extra moves in this case.
> 
> ...


Large or small, it's all good.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Garage to Shop in 2 1/2 Minutes*
> 
> *This is a fun* little video I've been meaning to do for a while now. It is what I do every morning (with slight variations) when I'm in Green Valley. In this case I needed the belt sander first but it could just as easily have been the bandsaw or one of the other SPT's. I always set up the SS for table saw when I first pull it out. That accounts for a couple of extra moves in this case.
> 
> ...


Great video and well planned and organized shop. I would probably have started off by backing over the camera. Sure beats doing without a shop at all when away from the main shop! I get withdrawal symptoms after about a week away.

Roger


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Garage to Shop in 2 1/2 Minutes*
> 
> *This is a fun* little video I've been meaning to do for a while now. It is what I do every morning (with slight variations) when I'm in Green Valley. In this case I needed the belt sander first but it could just as easily have been the bandsaw or one of the other SPT's. I always set up the SS for table saw when I first pull it out. That accounts for a couple of extra moves in this case.
> 
> ...


You certainly are set up nice. And yes, it is nice to wear shorts in the winter. The trade is I don't have a cool place to go to in the summer. I wouldn't show a picture of my "shop" right now, it's just piled with stuff, and no cars can get in.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Garage to Shop in 2 1/2 Minutes*
> 
> *This is a fun* little video I've been meaning to do for a while now. It is what I do every morning (with slight variations) when I'm in Green Valley. In this case I needed the belt sander first but it could just as easily have been the bandsaw or one of the other SPT's. I always set up the SS for table saw when I first pull it out. That accounts for a couple of extra moves in this case.
> 
> ...


Bravo….. nicely done.


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Garage to Shop in 2 1/2 Minutes*
> 
> *This is a fun* little video I've been meaning to do for a while now. It is what I do every morning (with slight variations) when I'm in Green Valley. In this case I needed the belt sander first but it could just as easily have been the bandsaw or one of the other SPT's. I always set up the SS for table saw when I first pull it out. That accounts for a couple of extra moves in this case.
> 
> ...


The order and purpose of your daily routine is evident in everything you post including the blogs. 
I'm more along the routine of Mr. Kiefer. 
Thanks for posting,


----------



## revrok (May 1, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Garage to Shop in 2 1/2 Minutes*
> 
> *This is a fun* little video I've been meaning to do for a while now. It is what I do every morning (with slight variations) when I'm in Green Valley. In this case I needed the belt sander first but it could just as easily have been the bandsaw or one of the other SPT's. I always set up the SS for table saw when I first pull it out. That accounts for a couple of extra moves in this case.
> 
> ...


Paul, I think that you are my biggest inspiration on LJ's and that is saying something since this site is so inspiring in general! Even though your skills far exceed mine, you always make things seem accessible to this poor schlep… LOL. Great video and I really enjoyed the whole blog series as I have all of your bogs and projects.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*

*The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,

*It is smaller* but so much better laid out and organized that it is much nicer to work in. The main shop is only 12' x 14' but I have packed three benches, my ShopSmith, and all the other stuff in and I can still walk around. For this one I built two walls to enclose part of a large Arizona Room.














































*The smaller room* that was a windowless storage room is about 12'x7' and houses my dust collector, compressor, and marquetry shop ….. complete with lots of veneer storage.























































*Bottom line*, I'm a happy camper with a great new place to work and live in the winter months. The only downside is that I've had to spend most of this winter season renovating the new place and building the shop. I haven't got a lot of marquetry done but I am getting back to it now.

*Did I mention* how much I love ball bearing full extension drawer slides? I installed twenty six pairs between the shop and the new kitchen and it is a joy to put things away!

Thanks for looking in,

Paul


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Looks like a cozy 'lil place to work Paul…..


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


ball bearing full extension drawer slides
They can't be beat with a stick. LOL

They aren't cheap but will last a lot longer and hold the weight.
Now that's one nice looking shop.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Paul,

It's a great one person shop. Well laid out.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Paul
That is a well laid out shop with everything so well arranged and totally sufficient for the work you do .
Too bad you had to move to get this but think of the comfort next winter you will enjoy playing .

Klaus


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Paul,

I'm glad it's working out better for you!

You have done a very good job in laying it out…


----------



## BigBrownLog (Mar 12, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


nice looking setup you git there. That looks like you used some T-111, good choice cause it's cheap and reliable. That's what I was gonna close mine in with a few years back.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Awesome for you bud. I hope space is plentiful.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


*Paul*, thoughtful layout. I like the windows and feel of the shop. Have fun.


----------



## Detoro (Jan 17, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Nice layout. You gave me some ideas to complete my shop.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Paul, enjoy your new shop!


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Congrats and great job. Shop looks awesome


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Always great t have a change Paul & capitalize on any market movement in your favour.
Easy to see you have fallen in love with the new set up now it has been "Paulized" 
well done my friend, guess we will see more fabulous creations soon
Cheers
Pete


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Paul,

We're impressed! Do you ever stop working? You've accomplished an awful lot . . . house remodel, kitchen, shop . . . WOW! That would take us years! We're anticipating more splendid work from your new shop.

L/W


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


hey Paul…Your new shop looks very well organized and is utilizing your space to its fullest potential. Good heating and cooling will also be nice.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Nice Set Up. Have fun in the new shop.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Paul, you have done well all around with your move. A great looking and well organised shop and you should have a lot of enjoyable times in there, even though I couldn't see any plywood!! Have fun and look forward to seeing your work.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Looks like a great set up. A small shop is only small in size, not function. Looks like you're ready to go. I'm glad I have heat and air in my basement shop, but also wish I could open a wall up when nice weather is around.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Great space…do you have a Shopsmith in AZ and Canada?


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Think I may have to hire you to set up my shop!


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Looks really great Paul. Excellent use of the available space.
Congratulations on the new shop.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Well done. Looks like a great place to work.

-Madts.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Nice to see al the pictures. It maybe a small shop but still bigger than mine. 
I think the europeen goverment is expecting you. They do everything to make the Euro cheaper and I hope that in the autumn it will be still cheap for all canadian.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Its alway fun setting up a new shop.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


congrats paul, it all looks great, im glad your both happy with your new home


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


That's a nice looking layout you have created. Enjoy!
Jim


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Sweet, Congrats Paul, It looks very inviting with peace and harmony while enjoying your woodworking!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Super nice layout Paul. I really like your 3-top/storage fold down bench thingy ma bobs.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


I guess I am a little late to the show, but nice. You fit in there quite nicely.
Looks like a great place to fiddle about.

You got a favorite source on those drawer slides?

Steve


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Thanks for your stamp of approval on my new digs everyone.

*Bob*, look again …... it's all plywood! 

*Matt*, I have the 510 here and a 10ER in my shop back home. Even with all the stand alone tools I have there I still roll her out now and then to do something or other that only she can do.

*Steve*, I didn't look very hard but Lowes in Tucson had 22" on sale for ~ $15.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Very cool…its neat to hear you still use them with all your tools and experience.


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Paul Enjoy the new shop, You sure deserve it. Looks like you may have more space.


----------



## Kiwib0y (Aug 8, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your amazing set up. looks like a well lite shop with natural light coming through the windows.
A amazing shop to produce amazing project. while wait with baited breathe.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Looks great Paul. I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## DonSol (Dec 31, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Looks well thought out, should be a great place to have fun.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Well I guess we all know what your winter project was … Great and well thought out shop.
Looks like ya got'er done just in time to go back to the north country …


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Looks great Paul! I suppose a boat builder knows how to use small spaces well.

My large shop is less usable than your small one.

My 5th child (!!!) was born Tuesday, so I don't know when I'll get any shop time myself. I was completely swamped yesterday just looking after the 3 other young ones while Mom is in hospital.

(They are all sleeping now or I would not be online.)

-Paul


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Looks great Paul!


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


*Ocelot* 5th child? you definitely need more shop time to keep you occupied.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


So Paul, if you ever get time to finish that kids' work bench you are working on it may get passed on down … and down…. and down,..... for a fair while.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Yes Paul, when I started that, I figured there would be *somebody* the right size to use it for 8 or 9 years.

No, I didn't finish yet. Last thing I did (in December) was the box joints on the corners. I like variable box joints, which I do with the tenoning jig. Dovetails would have been better, but I do box joints OK and not so much on dovetails. I don't know if I sent you that already or posted already. Forgive me if it is a repeat (and on the wrong thread).

I still have the plane/sand the joints flush (and they have burn marks), but they look OK otherwise.
I'll send you an update of the whole thing if you like.

-Paul


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Paul congrats to you on your new shop how fun. Enjoy


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


So much easier with a dedicated shop space Paul. It looks great and presumably you can get the benefit of the air conditioning on hot days. Looks like a good move to me.


----------



## XquietflyX (Oct 9, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


nice looking place!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


A great looking space Paul. A great way to start off a new year.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *We've Moved ...... My New Smaller Shop*
> 
> *The low Canadian dollar* made this year a great time for us to downsize our investment in Az. real estate…. and we did well! The best part is that we like the new place even better than the old (more expensive) one. The other best part is that I got to plan and build a new shop to replace the pieced together, make shift shop/garage that I had been using. This one is all indoors and will be heatable in the cold months too,
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing Paul-you have a nice shop. I really like your 3-level "shelf/storage" solution! What a great use of space.


----------

